# Дуэт "AKBOYS" Юбилейный концерт 5 лет



## neil (11 Янв 2015)

Побывал на концерте группы АкБойс очень понравилось


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2015)

Чей-то не проняло  
Может просто старость 
Это что-то сродни Дранге и Войтенко, но гораздо более низкого уровня. Первые хотя бы точно умеют играть не только попсу, но и вполне серьезные произведения на очень высоком уровне. ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (11 Янв 2015)

На вкус и цвет конечно...
Лично меня хватило на 2-3 мин просмотра этого "дуэта",да и этих потраченных минут жалко.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Янв 2015)

Пусть приделает недостающую кнопку к баяну.


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2015)

DiegoVaz3 (11.01.2015, 16:25) писал:


> Пусть приделает недостающую кнопку к баяну.


А что, это должно помочь?


----------



## voldemar-60 (11 Янв 2015)

Не понял, это что было?...Или это "супервысокое" искусство Тюмени?


----------



## Dmvlad (11 Янв 2015)

voldemar-60 (11.01.2015, 18:17) писал:


> Не понял, это что было?...


похоже танцы с бубном...


----------



## diletant (11 Янв 2015)

Павел и Денис,молодцы! Мне понравились ребята.
Только не надо клякс про кнопки и бубны.
Желаю АКБОЙСу в Новом году успехов,удачи и хорошо поработать.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Янв 2015)

Какие кляксы? А это же его концертный инструмент, его имидж. А кнопка стоит один евро. Неужели так тяжело приделать?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2015)

neil (11.01.2015, 13:10) писал:


> Побывал на концерте...


Мне кажется основная причина недоумений в том, что слово "концерт" в подобных случаях не очень подходит, всё-таки в общепринятом понимании концерт подразумевает представление перед публикой какого-либо художественно-исполнительского искусства. Обратите внимание, сами участники дуэта "МАЛЬЧИКАКИ" (прошу прощения за вольный перевод названия), и в этом безусловно надо отдать им должное, именуют свой продукт на афише гораздо более правильным термином "шоу" (прилагательное "суперзажигательное" мы оставляем на суд пожарной охраны ), то бишь мероприятием развлекательного характера. И отломанные кнопки здесь по существу действительно ничего не меняют. В конце концов даже наоборот, это только подчёркивает экспрессивность "АКБОЕВ", их BOYцовский харАКтер и, наряду с туалетами, манерой передвигаться по сцене и общим антуражем свершаемого действа, придаёт им дополнительное сходство с очевидным прототипом (у С. Войтенко на какой-то из его "Каваньол" с некоторых пор тоже кнопок не хватает).


----------

